# Bariatric coding CPT 43775 & 43774



## babyjay2004 (May 11, 2012)

I need some help with coding CPT 43774 & 43775.   NCCI does not bundle the lap vertical sleeve 43775 with lap removal of adjustable band and subc. port 43774 but I am getting and edit in the scrubber that the procedures are bundled.  

Should the coding be 43775-LAP VSG, and then code for the open removal of the subc. port 43887?


----------

